# Great Deals !



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,

Just FYI:
A)
B&H Photos have very good prices for new:
JVC X7 = 3,000$ and JVC X9 = 4,000$

B)
JVC US is selling refurbished X70 well under 4,000$ (you have to find a reseller who will pass on the margin).

If anyone is interested I can post the links.

I was recently shopping for a new projector and I was considering that the X7 is an X30 with better CR and colour management. But like the X30 it has no e-shift. Then I saw the e-shift! WOOOOOOOOOOW... AMAZING! Ok, so now I want the X70.

Then last week the new X55 came out!

You can pre-order it for 4,500$ and the X55 is an improved X70 (better lamp/lens and e-shift). , there is always a new kid on the block! :hissyfit:

You've got to draw the line somewhere! But... where !?!?!?!?!?!?! :devil: Now checking how expensive a divorce can be!


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I picked up a rs46 for 2599 can't wait for it


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Where? link, please!
I am interested too...


----------

